
WHO Official Warns Against ‘Profiling’ China - andrenth
https://news.yahoo.com/official-warns-against-profiling-china-121256161.html
======
rdtwo
Same guy that won’t admit Taiwan exists?

~~~
gigatexal
Yeah if so what a tool!

Also the WHO lost all credibility when it ignored Taiwan’s early findings of
person-to-person transmission while China was saying that such transmission
was impossible.

